# Audi A3 EA211 engine knocking/tapping



## mechamanz (5 mo ago)

Hi,

Looking to purchase an audi a3, went to view it today and noticed a knocking/tapping sound in the engine bay, when idling, see video:








Ea211 Audi A3 engine sound


Is that knocking/tapping sound in the background normal?




www.youtube.com




Is this normal or could there be some sort of issue? My sister has a seat leon with the exact same engine but doesnt have this knocking sound when idling...

Thanks


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

The ticking type sounds seem normal to me, but the knock definitely not.


----------

